# Fun with dual toning



## terri (Aug 22, 2005)

Not exactly an alternative process, but not darkroom, either, so I decided to pop these in here.  

I've been wanting to try this for awhile. This is from an older HIE negative of mine. I _thought_ it would make for an interesting subject for this technique because of the sky - but, in the end I think the image is a tad too busy. :blushing: Live & learn!

Providence Canyon, untoned IR:






I first bleached the image briefly; less than a minute. Then into a much diluted sepia bath. After a short wash, I put it into the blue toner (again diluted about 1:4). I was trying to get the sepia into the lighter tones (clouds and rock formations) and the blue into the darker tones. 






I also tried the process in reverse, just cause I'd read about "interesting effects" to tone first with the non-archival toner (in this case the blue) for an extended period of time, followed by the archival toner. The blue turned out to be a bit heavy-handed, leaching into the clouds, and not as effective.






Here is what I originally did with this image - I like to play around with my stuff and see what various things I can do with them, and I think I like this particular image handcolored the best!  





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 22, 2005)

When I saw the 2nd image I literally said holy crap  these are awesome Terri!!


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow! I really like 2 and 4, they're amazing. I need to get started with toning sometime.


----------



## DIRT (Aug 23, 2005)

DID I HEAR HIE?????????   Very nice terri. love it.


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

bahahahaha!!!! Yes, it's an HIE negative, Dirt. Glad you approve. 

Karalee, the second image is the one that actually shows the process the best. :thumbup: I'm glad you like it! 

It's a fun process, although I think I'm going to try RC papers next. I definitely need some more toners, too. Fun and easy - just start with a pile of prints and give yourself a few hours to work. 

Thanks for kind words, all!


----------

